# Dying Light 2 discussion thread



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

Well i bought this yesterday, cant wait to try it. I did notice some things that might need to be changed, including the no walking apparently which is odd. 
https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/0/3193616890672441027/
Also it seems there might not be no guns either.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/0/3193616890672150324/

Still can't wait for this as i really enjoyed the first one. 

Anyone else pre ordered this?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 1, 2022)

Maybe its me but the whole thing oozes a certain slowness to me. Like the game was built for 30 FPS console. I do remember the way I played DL1... lightning quick, snappy.

The same thing echoes in the choices for walking and removing ranged weapons. Strange. Cautious optimism here... I hopy this is not a lazy PC release. Not exactly what I'd expect of Techland either as DL1 was solid.

Thanks for reminding me that this is coming out! 4-2 is close... I'm still working on zombies in State of Decay 2 though, the timing is great, let's see where DL2 lands.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2022)

I will be posting pics on release day, though remember i only have a 980ti  so need someone with a much better GPU here on TPU to buy it too.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 2, 2022)

Dying Light 2 Review: Look Before You Leap
					

Techland's undead sequel improves upon the strongest element of its predecessor, but things like story and characters drag it down.




					www.gamespot.com
				




If just half of this is true, the game is a big fat no for me, and the studio really is one big fuckup like the rumours said.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 2, 2022)

they just implemented denuvo 3 days before launch.
and what kind of person do you have to be to PRE ORDER a Video Game in these days?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> they just implemented denuvo 3 days before launch.
> and what kind of person do you have to be to PRE ORDER a Video Game in these days?



Why not. I really liked DL1 so why not get 2 as well, i have spent money on games not pre ordered and they've been crap, it looks ok to me anyway, if not, shrug.

we’ve included the Denuvo system, at least for the launch period. they might remove it after launch period, to stop MF's not paying for it like they should.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm with @Tigger on this one. I totally LOVED DL1 and I have no qualms about preordering DL2. We still get the refund option if within 2 hours we don't like it. That should put most people at ease.

Reviews are all over the place. IGN's also talks about a lot of bugs and such. It seems that bugs aside, most reviews state the main story to be forgettable but side quests on the other hand have been touted as entertaining and running around the rooftops, and combat seems to be liked as well.

It's a tuff one but I think if you loved the first one then you will most likely enjoy the second. I didn't care about the story in DL1 either but I still had a load of fun!









						Dying Light 2: The Kotaku Review
					

Techland delivers an open-world zombie RPG that makes exploring and escaping just as fun as facing the undead




					kotaku.com
				












						Dying Light 2: Stay Human review
					

Techland's open world zombie parkour sequel is bigger and better than the original.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 2, 2022)

Why are people so eager to play AAA RPGS on day 1? 

Jeez, look at any of these, DL1, Skyrim, FO, W3 etc. they all require almost a year of patches and modding before becoming the good games they are.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 2, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Why are people so eager to play AAA RPGS on day 1?
> 
> Jeez, look at any of these, DL1, Skyrim, FO, W3 etc. they all require almost a year of patches and modding before becoming the good games they are.



I played all of those titles on release and enjoyed every one of them.

I'm not always eager for a new release but in the case of Dying Light 2, I enjoyed the first one so much (I still play it) and I have been waiting patiently for release. I want to play on day 1 because I really want to play this game. I love a good co-op game and two of my friends will be running through it with me. It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2022)

I have been waiting for this, i cried when it got delayed. Even if it has problems, i will keep it and wait. I bought cyberpunk on release and sat on it for months till it was loads better, not fussed.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2022)

uh oh


i WAS excited


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 3, 2022)

If they butchered the story, characters and voice acting, I will skip this. You can fix bugs, textures, whatever, but you can't fix the design.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah I can't wait to play this game. I hope they add VR support like they did with DL 1. I just hope it's better supported with VR controls. The first one you had to use m&k or xbox controller.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2022)

buzzing for tomorrow, can't wait.

Downloading files on steam now


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> buzzing for tomorrow, can't wait.
> 
> Downloading files on steam now


I'll probably pick it up tomorrow but I have bought way to much stuff lately. lol I have a huge backlog of games that I haven't even installed yet. haha I'm playing Resident evil 4 in VR right now on my Oculus I mean Meta Quest 2. The graphics are dated on a monitor but it looks amazing in VR for a AIO VR hmd. It's nothing compared to HLA or even this but honestly this will be amazing in VR if they add support.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2022)

I have 2 or 3 i am playing too, Gedonia, Swords 'n Magic and Stuff, plus some on the Switch emu, but it will probably be mostly this from tomorrow.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2022)

In my location DL2 is $32 on Epic and I still have a $10 coupon so I'd be getting the game for less than half price!
That's very tempting as I really enjoyed DL1 and all the DLCs. It also looks more colourful instead of that brownish hue, so reminiscent of Far Cry 2.
Not sure about the no walking though, although I spend most of my time in zombie games running away from the buggers so that's probably not an issue for me .


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 3, 2022)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> Can't wait!! Unlocks at 4 PM PST. I had hoped for earlier...bummer.



How long have i got to wait  UK

Map says midnight tonight?







WhiteNoise said:


> Can't wait!!



Los Angeles 4pm tonight.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 3, 2022)

Dont play Dying Light 2 at night - its murder


----------



## mama (Feb 3, 2022)

Looks like the Ray Tracing implementation is outstanding but only on high end Nvidia cards.  Dead in the water for Radeon GPUs, even the high end ones for ray tracing.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 3, 2022)

Can stretch the legs of my 3080ti, haven't played anything except War Thunder and Tarkov, which only have DLSS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Well it looks good, even with my 980ti. Runs pretty well but seems laggy but could be my settings are too high for it. Looks like the new rad is good though, temps are nice.

Reading in a steam thread, it might be a bit tough/er to run, but it is a new AAA game so suppose its expected.


----------



## wolf (Feb 4, 2022)

RT has a massive hit in this game but looks to be a properly transformative showcase for the tech, can't wait to make my 3080 sweat with the bells and whistles all on.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Feb 4, 2022)

Never got into this series.... until now!  
Reminds me a bit of FO.


----------



## vigor (Feb 4, 2022)

I Love the 1st game. Provide some review or thoughts when you guys get a chance to play more of it.

I see on Steam it's mostly positive but lots of people have performance issues.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2022)

Hows the combat and gameplay?


Oh and hows the coop support?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

I had a little play last night, combat seems ok. Lots of stuff in the skills list to try when you get the points to spend. I will give it a much better try today, but upto now, not sorry i bought it. Don't give two shits about denuvo tbh. I have it on my WD black sn850 and load times are sweet too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2022)

I watched some game play last night....... and well.. I just bought it!! haha I know most are saying that the main bad guy isn't that great and forgettable, but honestly I can't remember the one from the first game. I didn't like the first one because of it's story. I liked the game play the most with just the right amount of story. I really don't care for games with long cut scenes. I'd rather just play the game. If there is an option to skip the scene I do 99.99% If I do actually want to hear the story then either my wife are kids will ask me something in the middle of it.. haha I just want to get from point a to point b and maybe kill some shit. haha This has that 100%. 

I think that's why I'm not enjoying RDRD 2.. I have no clue wtf is going on most of the time. haha I'm just riding around on a horse simulator shoot everyone I see and taking their stuff. My nephew was watching me play and was like you don't have to shoot that person they are good. I just looked at him and said no witnesses! haha


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I watched some game play last night....... and well.. I just bought it!! haha I know most are saying that the main bad guy isn't that great and forgettable, but honestly I can't remember the one from the first game. I didn't like the first one because of it's story. I liked the game play the most with just the right amount of story. I really don't care for games with long cut scenes. I'd rather just play the game. If there is an option to skip the scene I do 99.99% If I do actually want to hear the story then either my wife are kids will ask me something in the middle of it.. haha I just want to get from point a to point b and maybe kill some shit. haha This has that 100%.
> 
> I think that's why I'm not enjoying RDRD 2.. I have no clue wtf is going on most of the time. haha I'm just riding around on a horse simulator shoot everyone I see and taking their stuff. My nephew was watching me play and was like you don't have to shoot that person they are good. I just looked at him and said no witnesses! haha



You must be very like me, skip, skip, shoot or kill things/people, skip, skip. My mate paul goes mad at me for doing it, "don't you want to know the story?" "do i fuck" ha ha. 

I do like this game upto now, totally not sorry i bought it. Wonder what the multi player is like?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> You must be very like me, skip, skip, shoot or kill things/people, skip, skip. My mate paul goes mad at me for doing it, "don't you want to know the story?" "do i fuck" ha ha.
> 
> I do like this game upto now, totally not sorry i bought it. Wonder what the multi player is like?


I know it has Coop but I didn't know it had multi player. I'll have to check that out. I'm just hoping they say something about VR support soon. I figure vorpx will have something but I'd rather them have native support.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 4, 2022)

I can confirm coop works fantastic. You will have to play through to the open-world segment of the game before coop mode is enabled but my buddy and I were stomping walkers for a good while last night. 

My pc is running all stock and I play at 4k resolution. The game maxed out without RT on nets me a solid 60 at all times. I think I have it locked to 60, but it never dips. When I put on RT though, that sends multiple settings into Ultra and at that point, things take a turn for the worse. Everything maxed out, ultra, RT on, and 4k, nets me around 45 fps. I've seen it dip as low as 40 and as high as 52 fps. 

I'm sure I can play around with the settings to get a better experience but it might not be worth it to me as the game looks beautiful without RT on and without it, it runs so silky smooth. 

The only real problem I have with the game (technically speaking) is rebinding the jump key. I don't use WASD for movement and instead, use the arrow keys under the 6pack. I always remap my keys and jump is my wheel back tilt. I love having jump there. 

So in this game remapping the jump key works, running around and climbing using the new jump key works fine BUT, when you climb and have to stop to reach out to jump to another section? The new key refuses to work and I have to reach over and still use the default space bar key to jump. So it seems the game has two jump functions tied to the default space bar and only one can be rebound to another key. 

I hope they fix this soon.

That aside, so far combat is pretty good, feels fluid enough. Voice acting isn't as bad as people claim, the game world looks fantastic. It's a step up from DL1 for sure. The parkour system is very good and very fluid, transitions are smoother and it just feels good BUT, jumping through the air gives the sensation that there is less gravity or something. It's hard to explain but my character feels like he is floating a bit. Other than that all other aspects of the parkouring system feel great. 
My main complaint is the addition of the stamina bar when climbing, or running up muddy hills or steep inclines. The stamina bar drains fast and once it does, you just fall. DL1 did not have this and it makes climbing, especially during a chase, all the more frustrating. I could without a doubt do away with this feature. 

My next complaint is they removed the repair feature so you can no longer use scrap metal and such to repair your weapons. Instead, the only option is to modify your weapons and in doing so it will provide a bit of repair to the weapon. It's a roundabout way to repair but IMO sucks. I had a nice weapon that I liked a lot, once it broke it was gone from my inventory. No way to fix it. At least modding will repair to an extent but I have not fully tested that out yet.

It took me 3.5 hours to get into the open-world segment of the game, and my buddy 2.6 hours. I had that jumping technical issue that held me up so I lost 30 minutes to that until I figured out I needed to use two jump buttons. I figure if you rush and don't stop to enjoy the scenery or loot areas you can do it in 1.5-2 hours. 

The jury is still out as I am only about 6 hours in but so far I am enjoying it. Problems aside, it is fun!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm 2-3 hours in, not impressed in any way, "just ok". Lots of mechanics that seem tacked on. Combat is clunky


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I'm 2-3 hours in, not impressed in any way, "just ok". Lots of mechanics that seem tacked on. Combat is clunky



I guess there are still a few patches they need to make yet.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2022)

Everything feels like a chore, as soon as I find a somewhat decent benchmark scene I'm done with it


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Everything feels like a chore, as soon as I find a somewhat decent benchmark scene I'm done with it


Did you like the first one?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 4, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Why are people so eager to play AAA RPGS on day 1?
> 
> Jeez, look at any of these, DL1, Skyrim, FO, W3 etc. they all require almost a year of patches and modding before becoming the good games they are.


Yep.

Cyberpunk was my one sin in buying on launch day. Never again. I'm sitting everything out again like I always did... 6-12 months behind schedule is heaven



W1zzard said:


> Everything feels like a chore, as soon as I find a somewhat decent benchmark scene I'm done with it



DL1 had that too except then the chores were novel and you had that discovery curve going on. But it also falls flat pretty quickly after the story missions are done IMHO. I think what carried that game was really just the refreshing take on combat. The parkour. The overall sense of agility. It definitely did last for a good 50 hours for me, I think. The Following had some issues with that, already... it lacked the verticality and that quickly changed things for the worse.

Doesn't mean its not possibly a good ride, but yea. Another reason to wait this out for me and just buy a fully featured release with all DLC on top at budget bin price.



Tigger said:


> You must be very like me, skip, skip, shoot or kill things/people, skip, skip. My mate paul goes mad at me for doing it, "don't you want to know the story?" "do i fuck" ha ha.
> 
> I do like this game upto now, totally not sorry i bought it. Wonder what the multi player is like?



Man... I do that too and I often find myself sorry for it thinking I'm missing things...

But then I realize I don't miss anything, its just blabla because every little objective has a map marker now. Its not like it used to be way back...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 4, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> Reviews are all over the place. IGN's also talks about a lot of bugs and such. It seems that bugs aside, most reviews state the main story to be forgettable but side quests on the other hand have been touted as entertaining and running around the rooftops, and combat seems to be liked as well.


Techland never made good stories, the writer of FO:New Vegas was writing this game but he got me too'ed before this game finished development, explains the scattred story bits



Octopuss said:


> If they butchered the story, characters and voice acting, I will skip this. You can fix bugs, textures, whatever, but you can't fix the design.


Story and characters are Techlands weakest categories

Game is 242k current players on steam, damn this game had hype behind it, 77% mostly positive tho



Splinterdog said:


> In my location DL2 is $32 on Epic and I still have a $10 coupon so I'd be getting the game for less than half price!


Yeah, Epic game store has EXCELLENT regional prices, where i live in the middle east, day one triple A games are 20$ !!!!

but 60$ on steam .....


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 4, 2022)

I pre-ordered it and have no regrets. It looks like they've not progressed on the graphics front that much, the original was pretty awesome though, IMO. Voice acting complaints? Not sure I get the problem. Bugs? None so far but only played about 6 hours or so. Story? I'm looking for my sister in a zombie infested town. That's story enough for an open world game. If people want complex stories, they can read a bloody book. Games are entertainment, not education. Well, that's how I see it.

I think the game might be suffering from preview bias, when folks that haven't played it, are judging it. My call is that if you enjoyed the first one, you'll enjoy this one. There's nothing groundbreaking about it but few games are these days.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> You will have to play through to the open-world segment of the game before coop mode is enabled


I hate it so much when games do this

We've had four people get online for new coop games, to sit down and have to spend an hour doing solo tutorial crap before we can play again

Usually we have no interest in a solo play through, so it's a huge aggravating waste of time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2022)

Well done the solo tutorial bit. Now to see what's what.


----------



## timta2 (Feb 5, 2022)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> *Techland never made good stories, the writer of FO:New Vegas was writing this game but he got me too'ed before this game finished development, explains the scattred story bits*
> 
> 
> Story and characters are Techlands weakest categories
> ...


Right, he "got me too'd", rather than he was a creepy sex predator and if only they had allowed him to continue, the game would have been better. That's all pretty gross on your part.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 5, 2022)

I've played for around an hour and I like it a lot. Since, I started playing VR games pancake games really haven't wowed me that much, but this game I've had a few wow moments. It looks really good on my Odyssey G5. I'm actually keeping up with the story.. well except a few parts I did skip.. lol I don't really care for how the weapons break, but I haven't had any problem finding enough to have something when they do break. Oh and I would like a gun at some point. lol My favorite part so far is the parkour and I like any night time in games. This one looks really good at night. I have always liked the UV light element of this game and I'm like a moth to a flame. I can't stop looking at the uv lighting cascading around the room.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Feb 5, 2022)

timta2 said:


> Right, he "got me too'd", rather than he was a creepy sex predator and if only they had allowed him to continue, the game would have been better. That's all pretty gross on your par


The accuser never got proof to back her claims, and when asked she failed to give convincing evidence which lead to court dropping her case, innocent until proven guilty, which she failed to prove anythin, i thank she was just a disgruntled co worker who wanted to have revenge.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I hate it so much when games do this
> 
> We've had four people get online for new coop games, to sit down and have to spend an hour doing solo tutorial crap before we can play again
> 
> Usually we have no interest in a solo play through, so it's a huge aggravating waste of time



Dying Light 1 did the same thing so we knew what to expect. Yeah, we hate it too. It took each of us around 2.5 to 3 hours to get to coop. I'll say this though, once we all met up it was a total blast! 18 hours in and I'm sold!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 5, 2022)

timta2 said:


> Right, he "got me too'd", rather than he was a creepy sex predator and if only they had allowed him to continue, the game would have been better. That's all pretty gross on your part.



The world aint perfect and humans certainly not. Dont get me wrong - sexual harassment is no good, I agree.

But... The most twisted minds often produce some of the most impressive content/stories/ideas.

We learn and evolve by solving conflicts. And its clear that with more mind police you get worse ideas, and a much more boring, almost offensively timid world. Societies have a tendency to neutralize conflict while people look for them to feel alive. 

A necessary sacrifice... ? When have we gone too far? And how do we preserve (artistic) freedom alongside personal safety? Worth a thought especially for these 'movements'.


----------



## lsevald (Feb 6, 2022)

Played coop with a friend yesterday (on PC@4k). We both enjoyed the first one on PS4, but with this we were both really bored after a couple of hours. I also don't like the art style, a slightly blurry and very brown mess. It's like a bad painting, were perception of depth is gone. Even the green grass "feels" brown for some reason  But I didn't really have time to explore all the graphics settings...

EDIT: Solved the blurry brown mess by switching to DX11


----------



## nguyen (Feb 6, 2022)

Game looks awesome with RTGI+RTAO, very fast loading time too (take less than a minute from starting the game to be fully playable).
I haven't played DL1 so parkour looks pretty new and exciting, will be checking this game out for the next couple of days


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2022)

Ok, so I bought Vorpx. I'm going to try and get it all set up tonight, but I'm running out of daylight! lol I'll come back and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 6, 2022)

I have tried it a little bit. For one thing I can say about system requirements. They are not lying. At least not for 1080P with Ray tracing on high quality. The recommended rtx 3080 is definitely needed if everything else is cracked to max as well. I can just stay above the 60 fps mark. At 1440P I go down to around 40 fps. For 1440P I need dlss quality on. There i can keep fps around 60 to 90 fps. So at 1440P with everything cracked up dlss gives a boost of around 30 fps at the location ith and with out dlss. Dying light 2 deffently can give even a rtx 3080 a run for the money sort of speak. 4K is no go as you run out of fps at a playerble fps count with Ray tracing ø. Haven't tried without Ray tracing throw.

But yeah if you are like me wanting eye candy up to max, you need a beefy gpu to do so.


----------



## nguyen (Feb 7, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I have tried it a little bit. For one thing I can say about system requirements. They are not lying. At least not for 1080P with Ray tracing on high quality. The recommended rtx 3080 is definitely needed if everything else is cracked to max as well. I can just stay above the 60 fps mark. At 1440P I go down to around 40 fps. For 1440P I need dlss quality on. There i can keep fps around 60 to 90 fps. So at 1440P with everything cracked up dlss gives a boost of around 30 fps at the location ith and with out dlss. Dying light 2 deffently can give even a rtx 3080 a run for the money sort of speak. 4K is no go as you run out of fps at a playerble fps count with Ray tracing ø. Haven't tried without Ray tracing throw.
> 
> But yeah if you are like me wanting eye candy up to max, you need a beefy gpu to do so.



With 4K on the 3080, try DF's optimized settings (only RTGI+RTAO) and use lower DLSS mode (DLSS Balanced with in-game sharpen at 50 looks about 99% of 4K Native anyways, here is the comparison)


----------



## Tylercasa (Feb 7, 2022)

I’ve completed the “double time” quest multiple times and every time I load up the game, the quest pops up again as a new side quest. Please fix this bug as it it is near game breaking for us completionists. Other than that 5/5


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Tylercasa said:


> I’ve completed the “double time” quest multiple times and every time I load up the game, the quest pops up again as a new side quest. *Please fix this bug* as it it is near game breaking for us completionists. Other than that 5/5


You do know this forum has nothing to do with the game developers, right?


----------



## BSmethod (Feb 7, 2022)

So seems lots of people are having a bug that their game is telling them they're leaving mission area? But they are right beside the mission. Don't know if this is the right spot to post about it but I was just wondering if it's gunna be fixed anytime soon or did I waste 100 dollars on pree- ordering the game and now can't play it, I've already put in 21 hours of game play so making a new save isn't ideal


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

BSmethod said:


> So seems lots of people are having a bug that their game is telling them they're leaving mission area? But they are right beside the mission. Don't know if this is the right spot to post about it but I was just wondering if it's gunna be fixed anytime soon or did I waste 100 dollars on pree- ordering the game and now can't play it, I've already put in 21 hours of game play so making a new save isn't ideal



Try posting problems in the steam discussion pages
https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/

Also
Turns out that the ragdolls are disabled in the code and instead it plays a canned animation for everything.
Restore physics
https://www.nexusmods.com/dyinglight2/mods/48


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Try posting problems in the steam discussion pages
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/
> 
> Also
> ...


What was happening before with ragdolls disabled? I haven't bought the game yet, but may well do.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> What was happening before with ragdolls disabled? I haven't bought the game yet, but may well do.


pre-set animations for all-fall-down

possibly done for performance reasons (let's blame consoles, get your pitchforks!) or because like most ragdolls they glitched hilariously and the devs thought  it ruined the mood


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

Walk n run
https://www.nexusmods.com/dyinglight2/mods/21


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

How hard would it have been to have shift be run, like every other PC game in the last 5000 years?


----------



## drecash94 (Feb 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Well i bought this yesterday, cant wait to try it. I did notice some things that might need to be changed, including the no walking apparently which is odd.
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/0/3193616890672441027/
> Also it seems there might not be no guns either.
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/534380/discussions/0/3193616890672150324/
> ...


i i am annoying this game. my only problem is that they have tank , ranger , and medic gear. but how can you be a ranger if you can hardly find arrows, you can’t reuse them and the store hardly sell feathers . i’ve only seen one store in the whole game . it’s also hard to find bird houses . soo even tho i really what to play with a sneaky ranger style . it’s probably a lost cause



drecash94 said:


> i i am annoying this game. my only problem is that they have tank , ranger , and medic gear. but how can you be a ranger if you can hardly find arrows, you can’t reuse them and the store hardly sell feathers . i’ve only seen one store in the whole game . it’s also hard to find bird houses . soo even tho i really what to play with a sneaky ranger style . it’s probably a lost cause


i meant to say enjoying, but i am annoyed tho



> i i am enjoying this game. my only problem is that they have tank , ranger , and medic gear. but how can you be a ranger if you can hardly find arrows, you can’t reuse them and the stores hardly sell feathers . i’ve only seen one store in the whole game . it’s also hard to find bird houses . soo even tho i really what to play with a sneaky ranger style . it’s probably a lost cause.


----------



## PruittoBurrito (Feb 9, 2022)

I found a fix for the Death Loop when youre out of bounds here is a link for my reddit


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/dyinglight2/comments/sonj81


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

This is deffo worth a look
https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/this-hidden-dying-light-2-blueprint-gives-you-a-literal-finger-gun/


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This is deffo worth a look
> https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/this-hidden-dying-light-2-blueprint-gives-you-a-literal-finger-gun/


I saw this on YouTube yesterday. Its pretty weak but still kinda cool.


----------



## vigor (Feb 11, 2022)

Easter Egg Secret weapon









						Dying Light 2 - Cyberpunk 2077 Easter Egg: How To Get Cyberhands 2177 Secret Weapon
					

This hard-to-reach secret weapon is one of Dying Light 2's most wanted.




					www.gamespot.com
				




EDIT:
20 Easter Eggs:









						20 Dying Light 2 Easter Eggs You May Have Missed
					

Similar to the original Dying Light, Techland has packed Dying Light 2: Stay Human with a lot of secrets for fans to uncover. Here are 20 easter eggs you may have missed.




					www.gamespot.com


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2022)

nguyen said:


> With 4K on the 3080, try DF's optimized settings (only RTGI+RTAO) and use lower DLSS mode (DLSS Balanced with in-game sharpen at 50 looks about 99% of 4K Native anyways, here is the comparison)


Holy cow those are extremely similar, to the point you could possibly get away with DLSS performance and 55-80% sharpening and still be very similar. I'm yet to buy a 4k OLED (fingers crossed on a 42 c2 this year), but iirc DF recommend DLSS performance for 4k native, Balanced for 1440p and quality for 1080p, and from experience + extrapolation, I'd say that's pretty solid advice.


----------



## nguyen (Feb 11, 2022)

How to enable FSR UQ: go to Documents --> Dying Light 2 --> out --> Settings then edit video.scr



> Scale3D (0.666667) [controls the resolution, 0.77 is about what ultra quality would be]
> FSR (1.000000) [controls FSR's sharpness 0-10]
> Upscaler (3) [Selects what upscaler you're using. 0 none, 3 FSR]
> Upscaling (3) [Controls what preset you're using. 0 performance, 1 balanced, 2 quality]



4K Native vs 4K FSR UQ (Sharpness 50) vs 4K DLSS Balanced (Sharpness 50)


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

Dunno if anyone has posted this, but it's something to ruminate on...you can get FSR UQ, but performance can't match DLSS.








						Former Ubisoft dev says that Techland intentionally made AMD FSR look worse in Dying Light 2
					

Reddit's TheHybred (who is a former Ubisoft developer) said that Techland has intentionally made AMD FSR look worse in Dying Light 2.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## wolf (Feb 11, 2022)

nguyen said:


> How to enable FSR UQ: go to Documents --> Dying Light 2 --> out --> Settings then edit video.scr
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Native vs 4K FSR UQ (Sharpness 50) vs 4K DLSS Balanced (Sharpness 50)


FSR UQ is certainly passable, but it's obviously softer, not quite what I'd call Vaseline, but not strictly impressive either. DLSS balanced manages to look markedly better than FSR UQ(broadly equivalent to native, and perform 23% faster than FSR UQ and 79% better than native.


----------



## swirl09 (Feb 11, 2022)

nguyen said:


> 4K Native vs 4K FSR UQ (Sharpness 50) vs 4K DLSS Balanced (Sharpness 50)


UQ appears to be a lot better the Q. I wonder why the devs hid it :S Ive no reason to use FSR, but I did look at it once in the game it was just awful. UQ is needed to touch it at all.

DLSS does a remarkable job at reconstruction, my only issue really is edge clarity in motion, which I know is a weakness. But even so, other games have managed to do it better. RDR2 looks great (especially with the sharpness disabled).


----------



## nguyen (Feb 11, 2022)

How far are you guys in the story?

Are there any "mature content" with Sophie? cause I feel bad refusing to help her and her scummy brother   . DL2 doesn't allow manual saves make it hard to see all outcomes


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh ffs.



Spoiler: end of game 'super boss shitfest' spoiler



Got to the the end sequence and I'm experiencing lazy ass mother fucker boss level BS. You defeat Waltz, he gets stronger. You defeat stronger Waltz.. guess what? He get's stronger. It's just absolute BS. Quit game and considering uninstalling. So unhappy with such a torturous ending. Screw the writers of this game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm still really enjoying this game, when I get to play it. lol I'm wondering if I'm the only one that just uses a hex editor to change values for money and items? lol I just don't have time to grind. haha So, I'm just buying everything. I also gave myself an unlimited amount of throwing knives.. haha I'm just killing everything. I do like to bait groups of zombies and bring them back to a group of guards. I just walk behind the guards and let them kill them. Then clean up the loot. The graphics are pretty amazing. I still need to try it out on Vorpx with my Quest 2 or Rift S but honestly it looks great on my G5. Also, turning on DLSS I average 100-110 fps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 16, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> uses a hex editor to change values for money and items



How do i do this? thx


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How do i do this? thx


It's more than a hex editor but fairly easy to use, but be careful not to make to large of a jump. I use Cheat Engine *here* is the link to the Github. Just watch a few youtube videos to figure it out. Just be careful and don't make the value to high. I usually set it to like 10k for money and just have it freeze at 10k until I stop the game. I try to limit it some to keep it challenging. I have never been ban, but I only us it for solo games.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I got past the ending. What a grind.

If you want the good ending:



Spoiler: Really, don't read this unless you want to know the end



So, when you get to deal with Hakon



Spoiler: Really, this is the spoiler



Don't kill hakon. If you let him live, then at the end, he can save Lawan. If you kill Hakon, Lawan will sacrifice herself to save the city. Or you save her and let everybody else die.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 16, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, I got past the ending. What a grind.
> 
> If you want the good ending:
> 
> ...


I want to click it! haha but I won't.. haha


----------



## nguyen (Feb 22, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Well, I got past the ending. What a grind.
> 
> If you want the good ending:
> 
> ...



Just finished the game and yeah the boss fight is stupid AF, the constant black outs are also annoying AF too. It looks like the script was written by a 5-year-old.

Quite weird that I had more fun doing the grindings in-game (farming zombies) compare to the storyline, that's how poor the story is.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 23, 2022)

I've got around 55 hours into this game so far, mostly just exploring, collecting loot, and killing zombies. I will say that so far I think DL1 was way better. DL2 is much better with mods than it is without, which is how we are playing it now.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 23, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> I've got around 55 hours into this game so far, mostly just exploring, collecting loot, and killing zombies. I will say that so far I think DL1 was way better. DL2 is much better with mods than it is without, which is how we are playing it now.


What mods? I haven't seen anything on Nexus that is game changing other than skins? Or you talking about some Hex Editing? I can't do that because once that door is open I can't stop and it ruins the game for me.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 24, 2022)

@ZenZimZaliben I'm using some mods that make changes to things such as providing more experience, increasing max stacks, and increasing durability. I hate how we can only half-ass repair weapons by using mods. I much prefer the way DL1 did it. I found a mod that allows repairs with scrap metal too. All of this and more are on Nexus. 

Things that make the game more playable to me. I think this game is fun but it just doesn't compare to DL1 IMO. They made some pretty lame design choices. Mods help bring the game back to a playable state for me and a couple of my friends.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2022)

Does coop still work with the mods?
My gang is replaying dead island + riptide, with DL1 next up - it's like every sequel in, they take away half the fun :/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 25, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> @ZenZimZaliben I'm using some mods that make changes to things such as providing more experience, increasing max stacks, and increasing durability. I hate how we can only half-ass repair weapons by using mods. I much prefer the way DL1 did it. I found a mod that allows repairs with scrap metal too. All of this and more are on Nexus.
> 
> Things that make the game more playable to me. I think this game is fun but it just doesn't compare to DL1 IMO. They made some pretty lame design choices. Mods help bring the game back to a playable state for me and a couple of my friends.


I agree about DL1 vs DL2. At first I thought it was more about how new, exciting and original the DL1 was but now after playing 30+ hours I think DL2 is just much, much easier (I play on hardest difficulty)  and no where near as frightening. I have had very few jump "OMG" moments. Nearly the only way to find Volatiles is during a LVL3+ chase or in the later levels doing water towers, power stations, metro during the day. Otherwise you never see them. There isn't that dread of falling off the roof or leaving the black light.

The skill tree is also really lame IMO, especially the Melee tree. Tedious for the sake of being tedious.

Like why aren't the Volatiles out wandering around at night looking for humans to eat? They hide all day and then disappear at night. Where did they go?

Another thing that bothers me is that Aiden is a complete wuss during cut scenes, but like 5 minutes prior I killed 50 Infected, 1 goon, 2 spitters and 3 volatiles  and then took out an entire gang of armed thugs without taking damage in like 5 minutes. But now during cut scene I get beat up by some 90lb girl or hit from behind by some scraggly bazaar hobo. I have almost Spider Sense but some hobo working for the Bazaar is able to KO me in 1 hit. LOL.

It is still a fun game and I enjoyed exploring it. I hope the DLC's really add the Nightmare back into the game.


----------



## cekk (Mar 30, 2022)

Got this bug after finishing the last mission. Waltz's Health bar is stuck on my screen and Waltz spawned in front of me everytime I login and go outside safezones.


----------



## cekk (Mar 31, 2022)

Now the PKs are attacking Waltz outside the Missy. How can I report this bug? Everytime I login he's outside the safezone.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 31, 2022)

I beat this game two weeks ago. The end was buggy as all hell but we eventually made it through. We are now playing through DL1 again and it's just so much better. The only thing DL2 has over DL1 IMO is the parkouring is more fluid. Still, we did enjoy our play though of DL2 for the most part.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2022)

WhiteNoise said:


> I beat this game two weeks ago. The end was buggy as all hell but we eventually made it through. We are now playing through DL1 again and it's just so much better. The only thing DL2 has over DL1 IMO is the parkouring is more fluid. Still, we did enjoy our play though of DL2 for the most part.



I think DL1 is a better game. Seems more to do, the areas are better imo. I really enjoy/ed DL1


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 6, 2022)

My brother and I loved Dying Light - 200+ hours and multiple play throughs on hard, nightmare and nightmare n+ difficulties. The only thing we hated about Dying Light; the QTEs. Those can take a leap off a tall building and into a dumpster fire.

My brother hasn't really done much on reading up on reviews for DL2, but I've had my doubts about the game based on criticism given to it and some of the more harsher reviews. My brother has been stoked to get DL2 for us and he gifted me a copy on Steam last weekend. He wants to play it in the next week or two, after we finish Wasteland 3.

Much like Dying Light, you need to get into the game a little bit before co-op is unlocked. I put in just over 2 hours (maybe closer to 2.5 hours) into Dying Light 2 and all I can say is that it plays like crap. The combat feels watered down and the parkour aspect of the game feels like I'm on the moon when it comes to jumping. The rope and bar swinging feels choppy and the stupid stamina bar for climbing is a joke.

One of the best things in Dying Light was working on scaling buildings and finding a way up and around areas....now I try to climb up a building and I can't. I fall due to lack of stamina....now you have to find another route like a well placed ramp up that gets you up to a low level roof.

I watched some end play video feeds and all I see are guys jumping from high points and using their gliders to get around the city. Then the magical acceleration when you do a drop kick while using the glider....watching bad guys not respond to the player swooping in and kicking the shit out of one of their comrades, they just stand there for a few seconds and get their skull smashed in from the player without even acknowledging him being there.

I hear that weapon throwing has been removed from the game - I loved throwing my weapons at zombies and hulks, then running up and trying to take the weapon back.
I found out that Sprinting is an unlockable skill.....no wonder my sprint button wasn't doing anything for me.

Combat against humans is bland. They swing, I block just right and they're stunned/off balance and I can easily hit them or vault off and magically fly at a second target with the vault kick.

Actual kicking at zombies feels weak. They barely move when I kick them. They come rushing up and I kick, but they don't react much, same with combat. I hit them, but it's like I'm using a pool noodle.

The awesome and entertaining ragdoll effects have been really toned down. Kicking a zombie from a ledge and the body just kind of drops and it doesn't flop/spin/rotate like in DL.

I haven't been able to get used to the Princess Peach floating jumps the game gives you. You can jump 20+ feet across a straight gap, but you can't climb up more than 10ft without getting exhausted and falling to the ground.

I'm willing to play through the game and see how it turns out as time progresses, but I'm really let down that it seems like a massive step backwards in gameplay compared to the first DL.

I also don't understand the whole idea of having to unlock parkour skills for Aiden. He's a pilgrim, he's been out and about on his own for a while, shouldn't he be an expert at parkour? Same with combat? How the hell did he survive for so long with basic skills in parkour and combat? It doesn't make much sense. I can understand in DL with Crane and him not being skilled with parkour and needed to level up the skill tree in it, he's never really done it before and he's learning as you go. Aiden has been running for years from zombies.....wtf?

Anyone else disappointed with DL2? I know I'm only in the game just past the intro, but so far it's been a huge letdown. I was so looking forward to the fast paced DL was and having them improve upon it, not make a slow, floaty feeling second game that's been gutted.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 6, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> My brother and I loved Dying Light - 200+ hours and multiple play throughs on hard, nightmare and nightmare n+ difficulties. The only thing we hated about Dying Light; the QTEs. Those can take a leap off a tall building and into a dumpster fire.
> 
> My brother hasn't really done much on reading up on reviews for DL2, but I've had my doubts about the game based on criticism given to it and some of the more harsher reviews. My brother has been stoked to get DL2 for us and he gifted me a copy on Steam last weekend. He wants to play it in the next week or two, after we finish Wasteland 3.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed it. A lot.

It's difficult to improve on DL so I never went into this with high expectations, just tempered hopes. I was frustrated at first with the climbing stamina but on my 2nd playthrough I made sure to spend as much Inhibitor juice on that and not health. As for unclimables and progression - the game needs a start point from which to improve your performance. If you had everything straight away it'd be less interesting, at least to me. And the starting 'weak' mechanic is a plot-device used by almost all RPG style games. You progress, you improve.

But, it's just a game and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2022)

As someone half way through DL1 with my coop buddies... gah i hope it's not as annoying as you make it sound.
Even DL1 had flaws, like needing 12 hours of gameplay to unlock the grappling hook -.-'

hopefully, 2 gets some updates or convenient mods to remove the irritations


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2022)

I really liked DL1 a lot, 2 not so much, it doesn't have the same feel as 1.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> As someone half way through DL1 with my coop buddies... gah i hope it's not as annoying as you make it sound.
> Even DL1 had flaws, like needing 12 hours of gameplay to unlock the grappling hook -.-'
> 
> hopefully, 2 gets some updates or convenient mods to remove the irritations



I didn't read much into it before I got a copy (I did glance over a couple of reviews and they seemed to show the game was okay to decent), but after playing the intro and feeling like a slow, floaty version (having just come from playing some DL1 the weekend before I played DL2) of DL1, it felt really off. Almost like I was trying to run through knee-high water and when I jumped I felt like I was floating and gauging the distances for landing felt awkward.

Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to be an exact take off of DL1, but I did expect it to be very similar and then improving the parkour. Maybe I expected too much?

There are a few things that really, really irritate me, though, and I'm only about 3 hours into the game
*1)* the visual indicators that come up on the edge of your screen when a zombie or bad guy is approaching you from your sides or back
   a) the visual indicators turn red for every zombie that's after you during a chase
*2)* chases - if you've played GTA3 and you know how you can build up your wanted rating (higher the rating, the more cops come after you)....this is the same thing. The higher the chase level, the more zombies are after you and you have just a ton of red indicator lights dancing around the edge of your screen.
(there is no current way to disable these indicators in the game options. You can remove them (delete them) from the game itself if you can find the files that need to be removed)
*3)* The stamina bar for parkour/climbing, I hate it. That was one of the best things about DL1, you could climb and go and trying to escape the hordes of zombies you sometimes have after you. I hear climbing is much less of a thing in DL2 and it's more about running and trying to use other methods to keep on top of the buildings.

I'm hoping I can find enough enjoyment in the game to play through the main mission, but what I've experienced so far for me is just a sad sequel that can't hold a torch to the first game.

My advise, if you haven't read much up on the game or went through any reviews of it yet, don't. Try to experience the game yourself without feeling like you're already being let down before you even start it. But you will notice certain aspects that have been removed from DL2 that you could do in DL1.

There are mods out there that can fix a few things, such as allowing you to repair weapons (yep, you can't repair weapons in DL2). If you add a weapon mod to a weapon, it will automatically repair the weapon, but you cannot repair them like in DL1.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I really liked DL1 a lot, 2 not so much, it doesn't have the same feel as 1.



I reckon pre orders sure didnt help Techland to put as much talent and creativity into 2 as they did into 1... 

But everyone who did pre order lost that consumer voice right away. They are the blind crowd that covers a baseline of sales. But the crowd that waits it out and decides 'this is budget bin material' certainly does voice its concerns. They voted with their wallet, after all implicitly saying 'we wait and see what you deliver and it better be good'...

Net result of pre order: lost consumer power. Eventual degradation of content quality. Paying maximum price. Getting all the early adopter problems and subsequent patching. But hey, at least you got it first 

So 'why not' pre order?! Thats why not. You are paying off a risk factor for developers which inspires management to start defining the development game which in every single case means the content goes down in quality so they can save pennies.

Im watching this unfold in my day to day job as much as online. Business is filthy and people have no idea what monsters they create.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I didn't read much into it before I got a copy (I did glance over a couple of reviews and they seemed to show the game was okay to decent), but after playing the intro and feeling like a slow, floaty version (having just come from playing some DL1 the weekend before I played DL2) of DL1, it felt really off. Almost like I was trying to run through knee-high water and when I jumped I felt like I was floating and gauging the distances for landing felt awkward.
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to be an exact take off of DL1, but I did expect it to be very similar and then improving the parkour. Maybe I expected too much?
> 
> ...


Gah, the fact that weapon repairs were limited is annoying our group already

funnily enough we had a hacker join in (accidentally set to public) who gifted us a bunch of cheated items that made the game a lot more fun, letting us cheese our way through grindy sections


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2022)

There is a big 5gb update on steam for dying light 2
https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/534380/view/3192499225949846045


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2022)

I think they're adding 'New Game +'.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Gah, the fact that weapon repairs were limited is annoying our group already
> 
> funnily enough we had a hacker join in (accidentally set to public) who gifted us a bunch of cheated items that made the game a lot more fun, letting us cheese our way through grindy sections



I swear I quoted you back on 4/10/22 in this thread about your co-op experience. Now that I'm back in the thread my response isn't here.....anyway:

How was the co-op experience? I hear a lot of disconnects and a lot of desyncs and bugs make co-op a problem for many people; such issues as people not being able to upgrade their paraglider and UV flashlight, unable to progress missions and so on.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2022)

Well... trying to play this now.

Constant disconnects and players going out of sync, seeing and doing different things before they get booted from the game.
Internet/connections are rock solid and work for every other title, anyone got fixes or workarounds?

~2 hours of a tutorial before coop even unlocks makes it hard to fight steam for a refund, too


Yeah my gaming group just requested refunds, so i guess that's it for me.
The devs have a sticky saying they're working super hard on the coop bugs... posted in feb. Still not fixed at all, we cant manage 15 minutes without someone going out of sync or dropping.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 18, 2022)

Not tried COOP, but from my reading, it is not the best is it. 

After DL1 being so good (imo) they should have tried harder on this and at least kept the jumpy stuff the same even if the storyline was different. The jumpy stuff and weapon stuff in DL! was imo very enjoyable, but somewhat ruined in this.

Kind of a waste of £50


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Well... trying to play this now.
> 
> Constant disconnects and players going out of sync, seeing and doing different things before they get booted from the game.
> Internet/connections are rock solid and work for every other title, anyone got fixes or workarounds?
> ...



That's the same boat my brother and I are in. Took just over 2 hours to do the intro and when we tried coop for a brief moment before patch 1.3 (putting us both at around 2.5 hours of game time), we had sync issues. We figured we'd just hold out since we probably couldn't get a refund and it appears that coop is still pretty shitty with sync issues or still not being able to connect. 

Honestly, I don't really have high hopes for this game over the DL1.

I hear coop still hasn't been fixed to allow people that join a host to be able to upgrade their paraglider.
I don't like how the combat feels and how floaty the parkour feels.
I've watched late game combat and the constant use of the paraglider is off putting and how slow the bad guys (not zombies) respond to you dropping in on them from the paraglider is pathetic. The first bad guy gets kicked down, the other two standing there just stand there long enough for you to land, take a few steps towards them and attack one of them before you get any kind of reaction from them.
I've watched how you use updrafts magically coming out of vents to launch up with paraglider.....I'm not a fan of it (I haven't even used it, but I don't think it's a good fit for a form of constant use.....the game was "designed" for "better parkour", yet you're out floating around on a paraglider and not doing parkour. Also, where does it go after you land? Are you just dragging it behind you on the ground?)

I'm just kind of anxiously awaiting to be able to play it coop, but at the same time, the into and gameplay videos haven't impressed me so I'm kind of reluctant to continue to even play the game. 

Come on Techland, get your head out of your ass and fix the bugs and broken coop already.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2022)

The three of us got our refuds, my brother had to apply twice stating that multiplayer was broken (rather than whatever he rambled about the first time)
It feels so sketchy to force THAT much gameplay before MP even unlocks, like its a method to reduce returns intentionally.

If we weren't in discord we'd never have had any idea how bad it was
Host: where are you
Player 1: here
Host: where?
Player 2: above you hurry up, i cant open the door
Host: ... door?
*Follows their marker, finds them doing a CS:GO running in place up against a solid wall*

Timed it at 3 minutes after we noticed the desync before he dropped out in-game, if this was with randoms or relying on the in game voice chat you'd just think your coop buddy had mental health problems


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 14, 2022)

https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/534380/view/3358010319627376470

Interesting looking update here


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 16, 2022)

Big important looking update ready


----------

